# Terex 7221?



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Looking at a old terex. Its a 7221. Having a hard time finding any info on it. Ritchiespecs has no info. Cant start a thread at HEF. Anyone know where I can come across some information and or parts for it?

It is reasonably priced and I know I will probably have to put some money into it. And I'm sure its slow stinky and loud.

Thanks


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

they're like the Trojan series, they are a dying breed but they are a workhorse, that is for sure. couldn't tell you about parts though. have you checked for part support on terex's website?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

redman6565;923750 said:


> they're like the Trojan series, they are a dying breed but they are a workhorse, that is for sure. couldn't tell you about parts though. have you checked for part support on terex's website?


Found a dealer in elma, but my hands are tied till after christmas


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Those old Terex loaders were fairly popular around here years ago with the limestone quarries, but as Terex broke apart in the 80's they all started to dissapear. 

I have seen one in my hometown that a local trucking company uses in its gravel pit. They also push snow with it in the winter. In fact I think its pretty close to the same model that you are looking at.

What I can tell you is, its big and loud, and not fancy at all. But its a work horse. Terex used to have a reputation of using common industrial parts that you could get just about anyplace that had access to heavy epuipment parts, or had common manufacture parts that were easy to get. Meaning, Detroit Diesels, eaton trannys (Example), and so on. 

Plus, any diesel mechanic could work on them. Built to be serviced in the field. Simple.

If I got it, I would look to put a new seat, and a some sound proofing in that cab. Its gonna be LOUD in there.

J.

J.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

dstosh...i'd snatch that loader up. you can't beat the price for what you will get out of it. what's the asking price $17k?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

redman6565;931809 said:


> dstosh...i'd snatch that loader up. you can't beat the price for what you will get out of it. what's the asking price $17k?


Less...Way Less. Talked to a salesman. Said it has no brakes. I shooting to look at it in the next few days


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dstosh;932411 said:


> Less...Way Less. Talked to a salesman. Said it has no brakes. I shooting to look at it in the next few days


even better. if you can get it for half that, dump a couple g's into it, you'll have yourself a hell of a plow machine plus it won't cost you anything monthly


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

sounds like a steal, and although brakes are probably going to be expensive, if the price is right, who cares if you drop some money into maintenance


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

redman6565, i am jealous now


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Dstosh, if you don't buy it, i am coming down there for it (even if i have to drive it back!!!)


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

buckwheat_la;932432 said:


> Dstosh, if you don't buy it, i am coming down there for it (even if i have to drive it back!!!)


haha ni kidding there. that's a steal. i'd take an old work horse loader any day of the week over payments on somehting brand new.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

OMG, they are not a finesse machine. One good thing is that the old black oil leaking out of it will absorb the sunlight, melting the ice. 

I operated a brand new Terex loader for a summer. (longest summer of my life!!) I preferred the old 966B, and was glad to get back on it.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

speedy;932531 said:


> OMG, they are not a finesse machine. One good thing is that the old black oil leaking out of it will absorb the sunlight, melting the ice.
> 
> I operated a brand new Terex loader for a summer. (longest summer of my life!!) I preferred the old 966B, and was glad to get back on it.


are you sure about that? most people would consider that big rad tractor i use to not be a finesse machine, yet i can cut around islands with it, same with our backwards steering dresser. i think finesse has a lot to do with the operator and his comfortability with that machine


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

and really, how much finese do you need pushing snow, this is a large loader, it is meant to push large amounts of snow, not finese


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Its a 2 yard machine. Do you think a 12' Pusher is enough?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dstosh;933424 said:


> Its a 2 yard machine. Do you think a 12' Pusher is enough?


that machine could handle a 16' pusher easily.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats what I figured. Thanks


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

no problem. just because it has a small bucket, those were heavily built machines, they weigh quite a bit. our trojan is only a 1.5 yrd machine, that pushes a 16 ft pusher with ease but the machine is so heavy


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

I looked at this machine before i bought my case.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Sticks;936240 said:


> I looked at this machine before i bought my case.


Check your pm's


----------



## Bowrider (Dec 26, 2004)

I had 2 of these machines 15 yrs ago. The wheel cylinders blow out. About 75 a piece. Do all 4 brakes and adjust them up at one time. Drain the air sysytem regulary Not great heat till they really start to work Make sure its got a new stat in it.I bought a spare machine for parts! It saved us a lotta money. Usually 3-4 cyl Detroits Loud but they never break


----------

